
Falsehoods programmers believe about time (2017) - tosh
https://infiniteundo.com/post/25326999628/falsehoods-programmers-believe-about-time
======
vortico
Would be marginally useful if it listed a counterexample for each incorrect
assumption, so readers could expand their knowledge of time rather than simply
be told that they're wrong. I seem to remember an article very similar to this
one where it did so. Does anyone know of it?

------
vincent-manis
There are still programmers who believe that 02/07/2015 is an unambiguous date
reference everywhere.

------
Kednicma
I was hoping for information about time, but this list is almost entirely
about calendars.

------
recov
Waiting for the eventual "Falsehoods programmers believe about falsehoods"
article.

~~~
Izkata
From 2016: [https://kevin.deldycke.com/2016/12/falsehoods-programmers-
be...](https://kevin.deldycke.com/2016/12/falsehoods-programmers-believe-
about-falsehoods-lists/)

~~~
recov
Ha!

------
matheusmoreira
Would be nice if the post included example code that showcased those
assumptions and explained how the code was fixed.

